# some swimming bottle finds from around Muskoka lakes



## RCO (Jul 3, 2015)

been back in the water , haven't found anything really incredible or rare yet , have started to find some bottles though , mostly pop bottles . been to various locations and some don't find anything or find like 1 bottles and others have more . one bottle that seems to keep coming up , find it a lot , the clear browns beverages which was the local pop bottle from 40's-60's  , I seem to find that same bottle all over the place . found one swimming last week and have found a few others since . I have so many that I don't even know what to do with them anymore .


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2015)

at another location found an old liquor bottles and a green Canada dry low calorie bottle in bad shape , also found a 1947 coca cola bottle there


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2015)

at another lake found a green bottle and an older looking clear bottle that might of been an old food jar maybe ? it does look to be old though


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2015)

went back to the honeyhole , the location with seemingly endless bottles underwater . found more bottles similar to what I had found last year , best and oldest coca cola hobbleskirts were broken a 1933 and 1938.  but found other coca cola bottles from 40's and 50's, 4 local browns beverages of gravenhurst Ontario . 4 - 7 up some with label still there although no colour . a teem 7 oz , 2 crush , a Niagara dry 30 oz , damaged associated bottles of Toronto 30 oz , some beer bottles , one light blue and maybe older ,


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2015)

the bottles after some cleaning


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 4, 2015)

Good finds. Keep up the chase!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 4, 2015)

Great post. I always enjoy seeing the underwater finds


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 4, 2015)

good fishen , the water most be pretty clear.


----------



## RCO (Jul 5, 2015)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> good fishen , the water most be pretty clear.


well its all freshwater lakes so its pretty clear unless your in like an area full of weeds .


----------



## RCO (Jul 5, 2015)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Good finds. Keep up the chase!


whenever the tourists leave will try and get back in, very busy here this long weekend and hard to try and explore any docks and such when its this busy but should quiet down this week


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2015)

sort of a heat wave here today so went swimming again after work at usual location , mostly found coca cola bottles , 3 brown's beverages , a kist , Canada dry low calorie with most of the label still there , some junk liquor bottles not pictured that I threw in recycling also found a green 7 oz lake of bays/ Huntsville  beverages bottle , it was from this area but didn't operate for very long and rare to find in any condition ( only the second green one I have found ever ) , unfortuently this one was under water and although covered in sand and mostly protected the label has mostly faded away


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2015)

you can see from pictures not a lot of ink left on the bottle , the back features a map of the area lakes around Huntsville , which is still mostly visible , front would of been an image of a sail boat on a lake but that is mostly gone . but still a hard bottle to find in any condition so it was neat to actually find one , its one of those bottles you hear about but never actually see or find in real life


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ever find one of those North Bay pops embossed with a fly fisherman?


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2015)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Ever find one of those North Bay pops embossed with a fly fisherman?


i don't really find a lot of north bay bottles here but have found the odd one , also have a number I have bought in recent years , can't recall seeing any acl's with a fisherman on them from that area ? any idea which bottler from that city used such a bottle and when ?


----------



## RCO (Jul 11, 2015)

nice weather here , went swimming again at a river location where I have found some older coca cola bottles in the past , didn't find much , some junk bottles and old green beer bottles and a small 6 oz green bottle with D marking on bottom . only found 1 coca cola bottle a 1941 , which is from same time period as others I found there


----------



## RCO (Jul 17, 2015)

lots more finds try and post some pictures , this one not a swim find but found in bush , some old cans , haven't found cans for " Teem " before so decided to take them home and get a picture of them , still a lot of colour left on can , I'm going to assume maybe from 70's era ?


----------



## RCO (Jul 17, 2015)

another swim at honey hole yielded more bottles , not many coca cola's this swim only 1 . but found some other bottles . 2 browns beverages , 1 pepsi cola 1950's era , 2 crush , 2 kist , 1 tab , 4 stubby's all missing red label , 1 broken double cola , 1   7 up no deposit bottle , broken Niagara dry , a large brown bottle , some green bottles and a large sauce bottle . also found a bottle for quinte dry beverages of Belleville Ontario


----------



## RCO (Jul 17, 2015)

at another location found a broken milk jug , no name on it but some writing , " good for 5 cents " on one side  and store on the other , also found a broken amber orange crush bottle and part of some sort of green pop bottle


----------



## RCO (Jul 17, 2015)

the quinte dry cleaned up , book lists it as from 1940-52 , have seen it before at an antique store in eastern Ontario so not sure how common it is  . Belleville is a city on lake Ontario east of Toronto so unusual to find a pop bottle from that area up here


----------



## deenodean (Jul 19, 2015)

Great story !!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Ryan, nice bunch of finds ! I f I were you though I would concentrate my efforts where you found that tall liquor bottle as it seems to be the oldest so far.  Mitch


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2015)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> Hi Ryan, nice bunch of finds ! I f I were you though I would concentrate my efforts where you found that tall liquor bottle as it seems to be the oldest so far. Mitch


not a lot of bottles in that area if its liquor bottle in pic I'm thinking of , although possible more hiding in the sand


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2015)

went for another swim at usual location and found more stuff . more of the same 5 coca cola bottles earliest 1934 but broken , 7 browns beverages , 2 pepsi , 1 stubby , a mountain dew , several broken Canada dry bottles , a damaged but rare Hinds Orillia Ontario pop bottle . some other liquor and beer bottles , also a small jar for Vaseline that says its from new York .


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2015)

some more pics of the embossed Hinds Orillia bottle , I  already have this bottle in collection as I found one at antique store a couple years ago . however have not seen any others since . I did some research on it and showed it to antique dealer back then , he hadn't seen it before .  figured its the bottle they used in 1920's maybe into 30's .  not a lot of markings on bottle just says contents 7 oz and F.P Hinds and son Orillia , according to book by early 1930's company had changed name to " sons " not son so bottle likely from before that change . and by 1940 to Hinds beverages until they went out of business in 60's


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2015)

found more bottles during another swim this week , not as many coca cola's or browns but found some others - 1 crush , 1 teem , 1 7 up , 5 Canada dry some broken ends only , 4 clear no deposit bottles , some green bottles , 1 Huntsville beverages and a harris/crest beverage embossed bottle .


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2015)

the Teem is in pretty good condition for being underwater , the clear Huntsville beverage is pretty faded , however under sun light you can read the writing on back , still a hard bottle to find around here


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2015)

also found this mystery bottle , really don't know that much about it , bottle itself was made by dominion glass and used by many bottles in Canada . it first came out in 1928 according to dates on bottles . the Harris crest beverage is a company I have never heard of before and going to post this bottle in sodas in search of more info . is a listing in book for a crest beverages and a tom harris was part owner they were from Toronto in 1930's so that may be where its from


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 30, 2015)

Very nice one!


----------



## RCO (Aug 9, 2015)

a couple other bottles I found recently , these 2 not a swim find but along a ditch that had recently been dug , I spotted a bottle from car and it was a clear coca cola from 60's and also found a green 7 oz muskoka dry ginger ale and another coca cola but neck damaged so throw it out


----------



## RCO (Aug 9, 2015)

a modern find but still neat , found this off a dock by a small hotel , a muskoka brewery beer glass , hadn't been there too long so cleaned up fine , muskoka brewery is a small brewery that operates here so its likely  a $5-$10 glass at there store but neat to find


----------



## RCO (Aug 9, 2015)

went swimming at a couple different locations on same lake this weekend , didn't really find a lot other than some coca cola bottles , oddly  found 1 in each of the 3 locations I checked , 2 are from 40's , another 1950 and 60's . also found an old light green bottles with a D on bottom and a small mini creamer .


----------



## RCO (Aug 9, 2015)

some more on the creamer which was found off a dock in front of an old hotel that's been there since 1900's . very small , has a marking on bottom for F.winkle and co ltd , made in England , I searched online and it said they went out of business in 1930's . anyways I don't really know anything else about it


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2015)

been out swimming a few more times and found more stuff at this location , from 2 weeks ago . found 7 coca cola , 5 browns , 2 muskoka dry , 2 kist , 4 pepsi , 4 7 up , 1 associated bottlers damaged , 3 stubby , 1 cleco Bernard beverage  toronto , 1 crush , 1 clear 6 oz no name on it , 1 briars dairy broken part of milk jug , a piece of broken china and some ndnr bottles .


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2015)

a picture of the cleco bottle by Bernard beverages Toronto , first time I've seen one , however missing all the paint from being underwater so long .


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2015)

more bottles from a swim this week , 9 coca cola , 4 browns, 2 muskoka dry , 1 kist , 3 pepsi including a 1940's bottle , 2 7 up , 1 tab , 1 Canada dry , ville ? dairy broken , old beer bottle , 1 orange crush , 1 ketchup , 1 nu grape ? broken end of bottle , damaged wine bottle ,


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2015)

one of the coca cola bottles I found appears to be from 1930's , date of 36 ? ( but hard to read )  on bottom and has coca cola company of Canada limited on side , very good condition , almost no wear , often bottles from this period are wore down or broken when I find them


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2015)

been swimming a few more times since last post , still more bottles down there but yet to find anything older than 20's .from this swim 7 coca cola , 6 browns beverages , 1 Huntsville beverages , 2 pepsi , 1 - 2 way mixer broken , 3 Canada dry , 1 stubby , 2   7 up , 2 beer bottles ,


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2015)

from my latest swim and likely last of the season at this location as its now September 7 .4 coca cola , 3 browns beverages , 1 pepsi , 2 crush , 1 double cola , 1 kist , 1 national beverages , 1 Canada dry 30 oz broken , 1 Niagara dry , 1 tab , 1 diet lite cola , and a few small broken bottles


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2015)

a picture of the tab bottle and national beverages bottle , the national bottle is actually fairly old and dates from early 30's according to book . found a few of them last year but first one I found this summer , this one in very good condition .


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2015)

some bottles I found swimming at another location around a dock on the same lake . more of the same 3 browns beverages gravenhurst , 1 Canada dry 6 oz and an o keefes ginger beer bottle and an old green beer bottle , also found part of an old cup and a jar .


----------

